# Bayerischer Krautsalat - bavarian Coleslaw



## cara (Jun 23, 2006)

as we were talking about Krautsalat in the gyrosbox, I thought it might be good to give you a recipe for german Krautsalat ;o)

800 g   white cabbage
1         onion	
1 t       butter oil	
200 ml  hot brooth
6 T      vinegar
6 T      oil
1 T      caraway seeds
1 t       sugar
	salt, white pepper 

wash the cabbage and cut into thin stripes.
peel the onion and chop
mix in a bowl with the salt.
heat the butter oil in a pan, add the cabbagemix, immediately add the broth and take off the heat. Do not fry!
make a dressing of vinegar, oil, caraway seeds, pepper and sugar and pour over cabbage, mix well.
let rest for at least one hour, better longer.


----------



## cara (Jun 23, 2006)

found some more recipes...

white cabbage salad
1 white cabbage
1 onion
1 red paprika
cut into small stripes and add one small cup suagr
cook:
1 1/2 cups herb vinegar
 1 cup oil
 1 cup sugar
 1 T salt
 1 t mustard
poor over the cabbage and let rest cool for at least 24h


----------



## velochic (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks good, Cara!!  Thanks!

In the first one, what kind of broth do you suggest using?


----------



## cara (Jun 24, 2006)

recipe says "Fleischbrühe" so some meat brooth... I take beef.... ;o)


----------

